# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Новости регионов: В Брестской области по технологии GPON подключили больше 70 тысяч абонентов

## ByFly

В 2015 году Брестский филиал РУП Белтелеком проводит широкомасштабную модернизацию сетей электросвязи  подключение и переключение абонентов телефонной сети общего пользования по новой технологии xPON (пассивная оптическая сеть).
	Это позволяет абонентам иметь постоянно высокую скорость подключения к сети Интернет (до 100 Мбит/с), пользоваться   высококачественным интерактивным телевидением ZALA, телефонной связью на базе платформы IMS, охранной сигнализацией и многими другими сервисами.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

